

Devs and Depression - jdmonty
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFIa-Mc2KSk

======
jdmonty
[http://blog.baugues.com/devs-and-depression](http://blog.baugues.com/devs-
and-depression)

------
olefoo
Seen this pattern at work.

